# NAS Pensacola Sea Wall



## 2_Much_Time (Jun 14, 2009)

Had a few hours, what better way to spend it than make a few casts! I went out on NAS Pensacola at the seawall that is adjacent to the MWR Pier. I've heard alot of people talk about catching some good fish there, but I'd never had much luck. I went out on May 26th and caught some pinfish in my casting net. I was fishing in about 10 ft of water, 10-15ft off the seawall. Temperature was scorching with a heat index around 105, the sky's were ominous in the distance. I casted the pinfish out and within 5 minutes... tap, tap, runnnnnn. Nice Red. Great fight on my light tackle and I had to walk it down the seawall to beach it (didn't want to risk lifting it on the light tackle). It's moments like this that fuels my hope on slow days/weeks of fishing. 



It becomes more and more clear to me that we are a different breed, because any sane person would go spend the $20 at Joe Patti's for a similar fish... not me! Their loss.



There is supposed to be a picture... not sure how to get it to show up on the post. Saved it as an attachment; Is that the correct way?



http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Attachment8285.aspx


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Thnx for the report and pic......you can insert the pic by using the square insert button just above the font color button.

Good Luck


----------



## Bamagirl325 (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice Red!


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I heard thats a great place for grouper also. Nice red!


----------



## 2_Much_Time (Jun 14, 2009)

Grouper...hmm. I guess I will be spending a little more time there, hard to find a place you can catch grouper from the shore. I look forward to catching my first.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice Red!!!! Thanks for the report


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

and here is the pic


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

good job. thats always been a good spot for reds. freeline some live shrimp of the wall for black snapper too. 

nice report. Capt. Ollie


----------



## screaminreels (Jul 1, 2009)

My friends and I have been fishing a little further west on base. We've had luck between the sand bars near the marina. Within the last weak; 39''red 27''red 24''red 22"red 25"amberjack plus many blues and ladies. The water gets deep very quickly. Depending on the tide there may be a very strong current. Make sure to have at least a 4oz weight. For bait we use LY, cigar minnows or yellow tail pins caught with a cast net. Hope to see you down sometime.

SSGT Eric D.


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

good job there devil dog!!!! i will make the comment , however, that you won't be catching amberjack in the bay like that... those, my friend, are jack crevalles... definitely not the same however fun to catch... tight lines there bud


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *NavySnooker (7/1/2009)*good job there devil dog!!!! i will make the comment , however, that you won't be catching amberjack in the bay like that... those, my friend, are jack crevalles... definitely not the same however fun to catch... tight lines there bud


agreeing on the jack crevalle. not saying a aj is not possible but they mainly stay in deeper water around big structure. nice red to say the least. keep the reports coming.


----------



## 2_Much_Time (Jun 14, 2009)

SSgt Eric D., I will keep an eye out for ya. I'm going to have to see if I can find that spot... those are some big Reds. What a fight. Thanks for the report.



I fished the seawall first thing this morning for several hours and didn't have any luck using LY, live shrimp, bull minnows, etc. Water was unusually clear in that area! Maybe the bigger fish went deep?


----------

